# Induced Energy Induction Hob



## Annod (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi

Are there any professional chefs out there using the induction hobs made by the company Induced Energy?

The company was recommended as being the best commercial induction hob on the market, but no one seems to sell it; I've never heard of it; and their video demos are unhelpful and at least 4 years' old. They also seem to have two websites, and I've only found one company selling their products, most of which are not listed on this company's website. See www.inducedenergy.com or www.inducedenergy.walnutcreative.uk

I've spoken with them, but things don't seem to line up.

Any advice, please?


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Things seem to change really fast with induction hobs lately (just purcha$ed one, well two actually - residential )
The latest units seem to have less RF noise (spelled audible hum/noise & able to use digital thermometers)
The MOSFET switching supplies...heart of the thing - are getting more reliable/cheaper by the day.
If it's been collecting dust for a while, & dead websites..you might be a bit wary.


----------

